# Someone's having a bad hair day.....



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This is how Jasmine looks after a wrestling match with Bella. :HistericalSmiley:Seriously though, how do you control static on your fluff?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha!!! I have a product by Bio Groom that you spray on the brush and it takes cares of the static.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is hilarious. I don't know what you can do about the static, I assume it is from the fibers in your carpeting.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is so funny.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :w00t:
That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha that is hilarious and oh so adorable! I spray the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Coat-Handler-Anti-Static-Detangler-Spray/dp/B002PNITHQ"]Coat Handler Anti-Static Detangler[/ame] spray on the brush while grooming Emma and it does a good job of eliminating static.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I don't know what works but I do know that's the way MY hair looked this afternoon after I took my hood off.:w00t:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, I wasn't expecting that. I burst out laughing when I saw the picture! That's some serious static. :HistericalSmiley: I run a portable humidifier in my bedroom ( the room we're in most often), and that seems to help a lot. I also use an anti-static spray.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh how I love this girl! LOL!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have found a renewed love for vellas products lately. I tried it in the last but wasn't crazy about it. Not sure why?? Anyway, I have been using it again and love the way it looks after it dries a little. Plus as a bonus, it's great at easing little tangles in the hair.
Here's the link:
Vellus Inc. - Vellus Static Stabilizer
I may have to try their shampoo next.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

That gave me a good laugh. Tooo funny and cute!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL That is hilarious!

She looks like one of those balls....


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is so funny! I literally LOL! I wonder if a little hairspray on the brush would help. It has on my own hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh that is the best picture!!! I love that messy look!!!


----------



## Pearls Mom (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol, too cute.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh my that is just to priceless! I to am wondering what I can do with my three with the dry air and static! I need to find a product that helps with the winter dry skin and the static and I cannot find any products that do this! I do have two humidifiers running..................... but winter is officially here


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw that picture on FB and laughed out loud!! .....and did it again just now!! :HistericalSmiley: Now that's some static!!!!!! :w00t:


Have you tried grooming sprays on your brush?? I know I had to deal with that with Ava at dog shows...I remember getting ready to enter the ring, trying to get the static fly aways to stay down. :blush:

Maybe a humidifier will help too. The air gets so dry inside in the colder months.


----------

